# Royal Sands--I'm thinking of buying



## willyt (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all, and thanks in advance for your replies!!!

I'm new to the timeshare world as far as owning goes, but I like the concept and have stayed (rented) in timeshares before.

I'm thinking of purchasing a Royal Sands timeshare building J top floor for around $12k 2br2ba lockout annual usage week 24.  What are ya'll's thoughts on the value and how is the new all-inclusive program affecting the ambiance/liveability/enjoyability of the resort?

Thanks so much again!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 3, 2012)

First of all the AI just started this week, so there are not too many reviews about it. If you go to royalresortowners.ning.com there have been some discussions about it.  Owners do not have to go AI.  
The unit you are looking at is in Phase II.  I do not know if that is a good deal.  Week 24 is in June--we travel during the spring break season, so prices are higher.  There have been some Sands weeks on ebay, currently there is a week 44 for approx. $8795-without any bids.  I would also check on this site and Redweek.com to compare prices.
We will be at the Royal Haciendas next week so I will be able to give you my impression of the AI, but we are not doing it.


----------



## johnsontrio (Nov 3, 2012)

I think it's a little high.  We own 24 and 25 at Haciendas and there was a RH penthouse unit in the D building for sale here on Tug for less than that.  I recently bought the EOY week 24 for a little over 4K.  Try to negotiate or keep looking would be my advice.  Summer in Mexico is great!


----------



## willyt (Nov 4, 2012)

Ilene, thx much for your response and advice!  I'll be looking fwd to your AI review!


----------



## willyt (Nov 4, 2012)

John!  Thx much as well!  Just spent a week at Le Blanc and had an amazing time!  Thought RS would be a great way to go next time so I'll take a look here on TUG for that PH and/or an EOY summer wk.


----------



## BoaterMike (Nov 4, 2012)

Willyt, it may be months or longer until we really see the impact of the AI.    Initially the AI occupants % is very low (from my observation only).   We don't know what to expect in June if that is what your time frame is.  We don't know for sure how this will impact re-sale value or trade value.

If you like the RS, I would closely monitor all secondary markets for good value offers.  You may find some good value as some buyers wait to see how the AI shakes out.   But, take your time.  Patience is important dealing with a long term obligation of this nature. 

Mike


----------



## buceo (Nov 5, 2012)

willyt said:


> ...building J top floor for around $12k 2br2ba lockout annual usage week 24...
> 
> Thanks so much again!



I think the unit location and week need to be just what you want to own.  The upfront cost compared to yearly fees to me is less important.  Get just what you want.  If you want that week, top floor J, then great, otherwise wait until you see what you picture yourself wanting to use each year. I think then you'll always love owning.


----------



## kenie (Nov 6, 2012)

We picked up an eoy lock-off, strictly so we could continue to exchange in once our Royal Mayan is gone. This allowed us to get around the optional requirements for owners..


----------



## pjrose (Nov 6, 2012)

kenie said:


> We picked up an eoy lock-off, strictly so we could continue to exchange in once our Royal Mayan is gone. This allowed us to get around the optional requirements for owners..



Brilliant strategy, especially with the low MF for EOY and a lock-off !


----------



## kenie (Nov 7, 2012)

I think we'll pay about $160 per year.


----------



## willyt (Nov 11, 2012)

Kenie, as I'm new to the TS industry I'm not quite sure what your strategy here is, but obviously PJ thinks it's great so I'm curious!  

Just signed a contract on a Royal Sands beachfront unit for week 23, and now my brother wants week 23 as well!  Anyone know of a week 23 RS unit for resale? Thanks again for all!


----------



## pjrose (Nov 11, 2012)

willyt said:


> Kenie, as I'm new to the TS industry I'm not quite sure what your strategy here is, but obviously PJ thinks it's great so I'm curious!
> 
> Just signed a contract on a Royal Sands beachfront unit for week 23, and now my brother wants week 23 as well!  Anyone know of a week 23 RS unit for resale? Thanks again for all!



Congratulations on week 23 beachfront!  Now it's time to become a TUG member 

He uses other TSs to exchange in to the Royals, and exchangers who are non-owners have mandatory AI, while owners at one of the Royals are exempt from mandatory AI.  

So by buying an every other year lockoff-only, he presumably bought cheap, and pays very little maintenance fee, (I think 1/6 of a regular annual fee) but qualifies as an owner so he can exchange in and not have to spend thousands on AI.

For resales, check omcancun.com, redweek.com, myresortnetwork.com, royalweek.com, and of course the TUG marketplace


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 11, 2012)

willyt said:


> Kenie, as I'm new to the TS industry I'm not quite sure what your strategy here is, but obviously PJ thinks it's great so I'm curious!
> 
> Just signed a contract on a Royal Sands beachfront unit for week 23, and now my brother wants week 23 as well!  Anyone know of a week 23 RS unit for resale? Thanks again for all!



Congratulations!!  You are now the proud owner of one of the finest timeshares in the industry.  DW and I had lunch at The Royal Sands while staying at The Royal Islander in June, 2012.  it was fabulous.  The pool and the beach are great.   Welcome to timesharing and to TUGBBS.


----------



## blackjack (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats!  I am keeping a look out to see how the AI is going to turn out and may look to purchase in the future as well.  

Just curious, does the Sands have washer and dryer in the units?  Thanks!


----------



## BoaterMike (Nov 12, 2012)

blackjack said:


> Just curious, does the Sands have washer and dryer in the units?  Thanks!



No, there are not washers and dryers in the unit.  Each resort does have a laundry.   

Welcome willyt.  I' sure that you will enjoy to your "home away from home."

Mike


----------



## kenie (Nov 13, 2012)

We own a resale at the Royal Mayan which will be wrapped up after 2013. Our favorite place is the Royal Haciendas, followed by the Sands. As pjrose said, we have other units that we can use to exchange in, but we found our week 39 O/F lock-off on ebay for $200, so we grabbed it. We will exchange in to the Haciendas for 2 or 3 weeks next year and not have to pay the AI fee.. 

kenie



willyt said:


> Kenie, as I'm new to the TS industry I'm not quite sure what your strategy here is, but obviously PJ thinks it's great so I'm curious!
> 
> Just signed a contract on a Royal Sands beachfront unit for week 23, and now my brother wants week 23 as well!  Anyone know of a week 23 RS unit for resale? Thanks again for all!


----------



## Former Cruiser (Nov 14, 2012)

We bought a Marriott and got an accommodation certificate (AC) when we deposited it with Interval International.  We used the AC to go to The Royal Sands.  That was our first Time Share stay.  We stayed twice at a Marriott Timeshare and my husband kept saying he liked The Royal Sands best.  So I started watching the resales on Redweek.com and found a good villa, in a week we could use every year, at a good price.  We haven't been able to stay in it yet, but we'll be there week 49 this year and are REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Former Cruiser said:


> We bought a Marriott and got an accommodation certificate (AC) when we deposited it with Interval International.  We used the AC to go to The Royal Sands.  That was our first Time Share stay.  We stayed twice at a Marriott Timeshare and my husband kept saying he liked The Royal Sands best.  So I started watching the resales on Redweek.com and found a good villa, in a week we could use every year, at a good price.  We haven't been able to stay in it yet, but we'll be there week 49 this year and are REALLY looking forward to it.



We bought a Marriott week at Canyon Villas.  We have always traded the week. In 2011 we couldn't secure a Feb or March week in Florida but we were able to get 2 br villa at Royal Mayan,  we loved it so that we purchased EOY at Royal Haciendas.  This year we traded a Marriott week deposited with iI so Feb/March we will enjoy 2 weeks at. Haciendas


----------



## KCI (Nov 15, 2012)

WillyJ, we are in RI at the moment and met with our concierge 2 days ago to discuss AI. One of the things she told us was that ISCO has begun to add a $5000 fee to change the name on the owner's membership paperwork. She said they are doing it to stop internet sales to non members. You did not say who you were buying from, but if it is from someone other than ISCO, I'd check with ISCO to see if it's true before buying. 
Welcome to the Royals
KCI's Wingman


----------



## ada903 (Nov 15, 2012)

The transfer fee is still $135 per transfer.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 15, 2012)

Isn't the transfer fee included in the contract?  It seems they should adhere to that contractual transfer fee and not be able to change it.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think the exact fee is in there.  I believe it was $95 at on time, and if it were in the contract, they couldn't have changed it to $135.  

I suspect that $5k is sales bs  to discourage buying resale...though that kind of lie is not typical of the royals.


----------



## kenie (Nov 16, 2012)

This "rumour" about the 5k transfer fee has been floating around for a while now. I don't understand what they would accomplish. To me, it makes more sense to have a resale unit in the hands of somebody who wants it and will pay the M/F than have the current owner be delinquent.
Do they think this will force people to purchase from the developer, or simply be another revenue stream because sales are slow??


----------



## KCI (Nov 16, 2012)

Our concierge also told us that AI people could now use all the Royal restaurants, but we asked last night at RC and they said AI could not use restaurants at RC,RM,RC or RI,, so that really limits it for them. Lots of misinformation here.
KCIs Wingman


----------



## Phydeaux (Nov 16, 2012)

KCI said:


> Our concierge also told us that AI people could now use all the Royal restaurants, but we asked last night at RC and they said AI could not use restaurants at RC,RM,RC or RI,, so that really limits it for them. Lots of misinformation here.
> KCIs Wingman



I learned long ago to take anything a concierge says with one grain of salt, at most.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 16, 2012)

I sort of "get" AI for RS as there are options in Cancun and free shuttle to Tri-Royals and Captain's Cove. But at Haciendas there is almost no variety.  Don't get me wrong, we LOVE RH but glad we own so we don't need to partake of AI!


----------



## buceo (Nov 16, 2012)

radmoo said:


> ...but glad we own so we don't need to partake of AI!



I think that's point number one to their AI plan, increase unit sales.
Point two, new customers on site to accomplish point #1.
Thirdly to increase restaurant income. All my opinion of course.

If this works & increases sales and revenue watch for other timeshares to follow.  Has any other timeshare company done this, mandatory AI for exchangers and those renting from other than owners/members?  Are the Royals following on this or are they first to take this approach?


----------



## BoaterMike (Nov 16, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> I learned long ago to take anything a concierge says with one grain of salt, at most.



Especially anything regarding AI.  We experienced different answers depending on who we spoke to on the topic.  After about a half day we gave up trying to get answers.  That's a shame because I was told by our "host" that they did 2  years of research before rolling the AI out.   I'm disappointed that there's still so much mis-information being dispersed.  

Mike


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 16, 2012)

buceo said:


> I think that's point number one to their AI plan, increase unit sales.
> Point two, new customers on site to accomplish point #1.
> Thirdly to increase restaurant income. All my opinion of course.
> 
> If this works & increases sales and revenue watch for other timeshares to follow.  Has any other timeshare company done this, mandatory AI for exchangers and those renting from other than owners/members?  Are the Royals following on this or are they first to take this approach?



Glenn,

Can't answer this, but I know there's a significant %% of MX resorts which have gone the AI route.  IMO, that was the beauty of the Royals (& Grupo which hasn't done this)--some of the few still left that weren't AI.

Just for fun, I did a search on RCI tonight and found that 69% of the units are AI.


----------



## buceo (Nov 16, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Glenn,
> 
> Can't answer this, but I know there's a significant %% of MX resorts which have gone the AI route.  IMO, that was the beauty of the Royals (& Grupo which hasn't done this)--some of the few still left that weren't AI.
> 
> Just for fun, I did a search on RCI tonight and found that 69% of the units are AI.



Hi:
Personally I still don't think of the Royals as "AI".  A recent on-site post estimated 10% had the wrist bands.  The numbers you presented are why the Royals were convinced it was the way they needed to go, many want AI.  They were losing all that potential (as in potential future sales prospects) business & for years all they were getting were repeat renters and exchangers that weren't buying (I know that falls flat here, but it's why the resorts exist at all).  However, if you own as eventually a huge number of units are, then it's an option/non issue. It impacts us as members, not at all.  We'll be there in Feb, as usual can't wait & maybe the bars will be open past 7:30.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 17, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Especially anything regarding AI.  We experienced different answers depending on who we spoke to on the topic.  After about a half day we gave up trying to get answers.  That's a shame because I was told by our "host" that they did 2  years of research before rolling the AI out.   I'm disappointed that there's still so much mis-information being dispersed.
> 
> Mike



The info on the Royal Resorts site is clear, though long.  If I were on AI and knew about the site, I'd simply print the FAQs and take them with me to each restaurant.


----------



## willyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all! Sorry it's been a while! On day 3 on our first week vacation at RS and it is pretty awesome! We are having the time of our lives here! So much so that we are thinking of getting another week sometime during the year.  Question for anyone is how difficult is it to trade, say a week 9, for another week, e.g. week 23?
FYI we did not purchase the AI and are doing just fine . They are wanting to push the Signature Club but not too hard sell.


----------



## M&M (Jun 11, 2013)

willyt said:


> Hi all! Sorry it's been a while! On day 3 on our first week vacation at RS and it is pretty awesome! We are having the time of our lives here! So much so that we are thinking of getting another week sometime during the year.  Question for anyone is how difficult is it to trade, say a week 9, for another week, e.g. week 23?
> FYI we did not purchase the AI and are doing just fine . They are wanting to push the Signature Club but not too hard sell.



If you're looking for another week, there's a week 22 on Redweek right now, asking price is $4,500


----------



## momeason (Jun 11, 2013)

I would love to be able to go twice a year but the cost of airfare prohibits that!


----------



## M&M (Jun 11, 2013)

momeason said:


> I would love to be able to go twice a year but the cost of airfare prohibits that!



That's why I'd get the week 22 to go along with his week 23. Two weeks, but only one set of airfare!


----------



## buceo (Jun 11, 2013)

willyt said:


> Hi all! Sorry it's been a while! On day 3 on our first week vacation at RS and it is pretty awesome! We are having the time of our lives here! So much so that we are thinking of getting another week sometime during the year.  Question for anyone is how difficult is it to trade, say a week 9, for another week, e.g. week 23?
> FYI we did not purchase the AI and are doing just fine . They are wanting to push the Signature Club but not too hard sell.



You know what airfares are like from your airport.  Flying twice a year is a lot more doable from some areas than others.  Kind of a coin toss, but I'd lean toward two weeks in a row.  Weeks in a row are so much better than one, hardly comparable for me.  Go two weeks in June and rent a week if you want to go again in the winter (or try for a trade).  And two weeks in a row same unit is even better; worth trying to get a hold of the owners of your unit before & after & go check the resale list, one never knows.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitely two weeks in a row for us, and sometimes three; packing, unpacking, traveling, and losing Saturday makes a week not a week.  With two weeks, there are 13 full days; with one week only 6 full days. 

As to trading, I've never had a problem.  I deposit whatever week(s) we don't use, and pull out whatever week(s) I want, using II.  I don't know about doing it via ISCO or now RCI.


----------



## kenie (Jun 13, 2013)

pjrose said:


> Definitely two weeks in a row for us, and sometimes three; packing, unpacking, traveling, and losing Saturday makes a week not a week.  With two weeks, there are 13 full days; with one week only 6 full days.



Our first trip to cancun was 7 days. We will never do that again. As you said, there is just not enough time. Add on excursions, etc, it doesn't make for a relaxing vacation. The issues we have with flights makes it even worse. Our shortest trip since then will have been 11 days but we usually try for 2 - 3 weeks like you do.


----------



## willyt (Jun 13, 2013)

All, awesome comments and recommendations! I'm thinking ur correct about the 2 wks in a row! Ill check out Redweek ASAP! Btw having an awesome time here so far!


----------



## tonyg (Jun 15, 2013)

I also found that 2-3 weeks was the best stay time for Cancun. When doing the 3 week stay, around the middle of that third week it started feeling like it was time to go home.


----------



## johnsontrio (Jun 15, 2013)

willyt said:


> Hi all! Sorry it's been a while! On day 3 on our first week vacation at RS and it is pretty awesome! We are having the time of our lives here! So much so that we are thinking of getting another week sometime during the year.  Question for anyone is how difficult is it to trade, say a week 9, for another week, e.g. week 23?
> FYI we did not purchase the AI and are doing just fine . They are wanting to push the Signature Club but not too hard sell.



Through II we have always been able to get the trades we want into Haciendas from Easter weeks, spring break weeks  to additional summer time to go with my other time there.  The only time we have had to rent is when the stay overlapped 2 weeks and it was cheaper to rent than to trade 2 weeks, i.e., needed a Weds to Weds.  This year I was able to pick up 2 trades the week we are going, to add space for others.  That said, we did purchase a full villa every other year, week 24 for around $4500 off eBay.  That was about 3 years ago before the prices took a dip (from what is being reported here).

Glad to hear you are having a great time.  We are concerned about reports from others that the prices have been jacked up for people not participating in the AI program.  One family told us that their bill was $4500 this year in comparison to the $2500 they normally spend without any change in what they normally do.  I guess we will see when we get there.  I hope the resort is the same.  We enjoy the relaxed atmosphere and being able to cook in our villa, scuba , spa  and eat/drink what we want around the resort and have a reasonable bill at the end of the week.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jun 15, 2013)

johnsontrio said:


> .... One family told us that their bill was $4500 this year in comparison to the $2500 they normally spend without any change in what they normally do.



This family normally spends that amount on the resort property?  Any idea what they spend _off resort property_? How many weeks are they there? Do they ever leave the resort?? 

Yikes...


----------



## pjrose (Jun 15, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> This family normally spends that amount on the resort property?  Any idea what they spend _off resort property_? How many weeks are they there? Do they ever leave the resort??
> 
> Yikes...



I was thinking the same thing.  We spend several  hundred per week, not thousands


----------



## buceo (Jun 15, 2013)

johnsontrio said:


> ... We are concerned about reports from others that the prices have been jacked up for people not participating in the AI program.  One family told us that their bill was $4500 this year in comparison to the $2500



Though it sounds like they had a great time (were they keeping any eye on their Uncle Cornelius they brought for the first time?). We saw no memorable price increase post AI without the AI, "what others report" often needs verification.  And really, wow $2,500, I'd like to be in that unit.


----------



## johnsontrio (Jun 16, 2013)

We'll I"m with the rest of you.  I just figured they were having a much better time than us! :hysterical:   I usually spend around $300 at the grocery store and then our bill, including spa and scuba, is around $1000 for 1 week and never more than $2000 for 2 weeks.  That covers my 3 and plenty of shared bar and pool charges for the extended family and some spa treatments as gifts for others.  I am glad that you haven't noticed any glaring price increases.  This report was suspicious to me as it came from a friend of a friend that happens to be a MVCI employee.  We have another friend, a gentleman nearing retirement age that works with my DH, that goes roughly every other month, and he states he didn't notice a price increase.

They can try all the programs they want, but a huge part of the charm for us is having the same people there every year when we go.  I really don't want a revolving door of new people every year.  DH knows who he is going to be diving with, and the kids my DD's age are well known to us.  We talk to the same couples every year.  It's really a luxury that few people have, unless you own a second/vacation home.

If the character of the Royals were to change drastically, I'm sure we would reconsider our vacation options.  With 9 of us headed down this year, the airfare alone opens up some other interesting possibilities.  It really has been the only timeshare resort we have ever returned to more than once other than Topsider in the Keys.


----------



## willyt (Jun 16, 2013)

Just got back yesterday on the NS to San Antonio. Great travel experience other than having to leave. Our bill was about $1200 for the week and that included dinner for four at one of the Royal restaurants 5 out of the seven nights we were there.  Pretty reasonable IMO. We'll rent a car next time for all our excursions but this was a great initiation. Will be looking for week 24 now either every year or every other year because week 22 is a bit too early for TX schools.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 16, 2013)

johnsontrio said:


> . . . but a huge part of the charm for us is having the same people there every year when we go.  I really don't want a revolving door of new people every year.  DH knows who he is going to be diving with, and the kids my DD's age are well known to us.  We talk to the same couples every year.  It's really a luxury that few people have, unless you own a second/vacation home...
> 
> .



That is exactly how we feel.  Our kids grew up with others at the Royals .  I never had to worry about who they were with, becaus we got to know the families, and in many cases keep in touch year round.


----------



## M&M (Jun 16, 2013)

willyt said:


> Just got back yesterday on the NS to San Antonio. Great travel experience other than having to leave. Our bill was about $1200 for the week and that included dinner for four at one of the Royal restaurants 5 out of the seven nights we were there.  Pretty reasonable IMO. We'll rent a car next time for all our excursions but this was a great initiation. Will be looking for week 24 now either every year or every other year because week 22 is a bit too early for TX schools.



Glad you had a good trip. Yes, weeks 23-24 would work. The state really messed up our vacation plans when they changed the law, making for a later start (and corresponding later finish) to the school year. We used to own weeks 21-22, but sold them the year after the law went into effect.


----------

